# Got rear ended. Any way to uber while it's being fixed?



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Is there a way to get an uber approved rental car?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

If you’re referring to rental cars that will be available through your personal insurance policy when your vehicle is under repair, that is unlikely. The vehicles offered under those policies have mileage limitations on them, and cannot be used for commercial purposes. 
I believe Uber/Lyft offers rental car agreements, but only in certain areas. You’ll have to log on to there website for better info.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

You can go after the one that hit you for income lost while waiting for the repair to be completed.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Just sit on a pillow while driving.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I got hit doing Lyft about a year ago. They do rentals through Hertz, but the waitlist was 2 weeks to get one, and my car was only in the shop 5 days. I think Uber does similar rentals, but probably the same issue. You can't use a "regular" rental for rideshare.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

It’s an Uber car, why even bother fixing it


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Mordred said:


> Is there a way to get an uber approved rental car?


Make sure your taxi insurance includes coverage for lost wages...

Oh this is uber we are talking about?

your S.O.L. until you get your car fixed, then a few days after you get it back while uber is determining whether or not your car got fixed.

My advice is to walk through a car dealership looking for the same make/model and take pics of the outside of another car to send to uber to get reactivated before it's fixed. You still can't uber until your car is fixed but it will save you the extra time lost waiting for uber to process the fix.

Until then?

Unpaid time off.

Sucks

I would also have pics of your car in good condition at all times to send uber for the purpose of getting put back on line faster.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Make sure your taxi insurance includes coverage for lost wages...
> 
> Oh this is uber we are talking about?
> 
> ...


I'm. Not deactivated.. Just gonna get it fixed in a couple months.


----------



## EaglesFan (Mar 10, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Make sure your taxi insurance includes coverage for lost wages...
> 
> Oh this is uber we are talking about?


You can get lost wages if the other driver is at fault. I got lost wages from the other driver's insurance when someone hit me.


----------

